# Crusty growth on perineum/anus



## MariaInTX (7 mo ago)

We have three Nigerian dwarf does that have experienced this situation. They develop a yellowish crust on the skin (no blistering) and some of the crusts turn into black pendulous masses. Skin scrapings show negative for ORF. The oldest doe, 8 years when I first noticed it last year and treated as if it were ORF, cleared up over the winter and is now developing crusty areas again, though not as bad as they were last year. I first noticed this on her 2.5 year old granddaughter a few months ago when we started milking. She's had two biopsies; one mentioned earlier and another earlier this month that shows a variety of bacteria and some fungus but didn't come back with anything else. The third doe is a 2 year old half sister to the biopsied doe with no immediate relation to the oldest one. The lab suggests consulting an animal reproduction specialist but the thing is, this primarily affects the anus and not the vulva, and only affects unpigmented skin. The pigment on the youngest doe's anus is half black and half unpigmented, and only the unpigmented skin is affected.

I am going to call the university goat & sheep department and see what they recommend as we don't have any vets that are really into goats. The vet doesn't feel it's skin cancer and so I don't know if testing for that, so I am going to find out. I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with this.


----------



## Girlishcharm2004 (5 mo ago)

What ever ended up happening? Did you ever test for cancer?


----------

